# Bay Flats Lodge - Latest Fishing Report (Oct. 8, 2016)



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
Capt. Chris Martin

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*
Had a party of three on Thursday who experienced better than favorable results. The October trout are showing up better and better now, and we had good numbers of solid keepers likened more to my June trips than October, and we will take it! Eleven trout in the box and more smaller ones released we turned more East and joined a party of redfish scouts on a decent bite. Padding the take with four lower slot redfish and one rogue oversize red we called it good and busted a crest to the dock. Customers turned friends overnight...that's the way it's been done at Bay Flats Lodge Texas circa 2016.

*Capt. Billy Freudensprung*
Thursday found us dodging a little rain, but we still were able to happen upon the redfish. Shrimp under a popping cork over grass beds.

Remember, *â€œFishing here is not about challenging your fishing limits, but about the art of relaxation.â€ *Good luck, and tight lines to you allâ€¦!

*Watch Our Latest Videos*











*2016 December Fishing Special*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-december-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

*Deer Season Is Hereâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Saturday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Mostly sunny. High 88F. Winds NNE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Saturday Night 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few clouds. Low 67F. Winds NNE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Sunday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mainly sunny. High near 85F. Winds NE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Sunday Night 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A mostly clear sky. Low 61F. Winds NE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Monday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A mainly sunny sky. High 86F. Winds NE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Monday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mainly clear early, then a few clouds later on. Low 68F. Winds ENE at 5 to 10 mph. 
*Synopsis:* 
Moderate northerly winds this morning will gradually decrease through the day today. A weak to moderate northeast to east flow is expected Sunday through Tuesday. A weak onshore flow will develop by Wednesday. An isolated shower is possible Wednesday morning over the Gulf waters. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 84.0 degrees
Seadrift 81.0 degrees
Port Aransas 82.9 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





The 2016-17 Duck Season Has Already Started For Some





Download our App on iTunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More Pics*

More Pics


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics Continued!*

Pics Continued!


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More Photos*

More Photos


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More*

More


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Continued Pics*

Continued Pics


----------

